# The mega bloat!



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

Does anyone get so bloated they look like they're pregnant? I'm asking because I do, for as long as I've had this illness!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--i sure do. and like you said, i've had it for as long as i've had this--i'm ibs-c chronic constipation. and i'm thin otherwise--all but the big belly. and at my age--59--looking pregnant is a just a wee bit ludicrous---lol...


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

I feel like I look almost full term!It's bound to be stretching my skin beyond repair. When I'm fine and not swollen that's the only place I can pinch an inch, all the loose skin bunches up when i sit down! Looks like I've let myself go...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i feel the same way. last time i was at the gastro's office, his assistant was 8 1/2 months pregnant and i was almost as big as she was.. and i've tried all sorts of ab and core exercises etc to firm up the muscles but they really haven't made much difference. muscles are strong but they can't hold the bloat in.have you seen this thread--permanent increase in waist size--over on the general discussion board...we're not alone in this... http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/144755-permanent-increase-in-waist-size/page__pid__843324#entry843324


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I shan't post in it though as I'll most likely hijack it without thinking. I'm not so good with reading sometimes, slightly dyslexic.But it is good to know we are not alone!Over the course of the last few months I've gone from 8 to 9 stone and like you been trying everything to get rid of it. Nothing has worked and on a very tight budget I can't afford fancy foods either that may help. My trousers all feel a lot more difficult to get on, I struggle. I have my fat pants though, unattractive as they are they're becoming a frequently worn set of items. I'm starting to feel like less of a woman through that alone.I can't just jump from 8 to 9 stone with my body shape not apparently changing surely? The rest of me is painfully thin...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you been to the gyn doc for tests and or advice about this? maybe it's fibroids that are puffing you up? just a guessing here. my docs all tell me (one they've felt my belly) that it's all stool in there. slow transit constipation or ibs spasms backing up stool...and probably gas too in there. i'm full of you-know-what so to speak..lol.oh yes--i have the fat clothes too. elastic drawstring pants--a size too large but usually comfy. and when it's so bad that they aren't even comfy any more--when i simply can't stand anything at all on on the waist-- i bring out the tent jumpers.and yes i'm on a real tight budget too and can't afford fancy diets and foods..i know what you mean about all this fat belly stuff making you feel like less of a woman. i often feel that way too. our society places way too much emphasis on women being slim and trim and shapely. please don't beat up on yourself, though, for all this. it's not your fault your tum is big--you've done all you can with it--it's the ibs bloat. and beside, it's what's inside that counts!! not appearances. but i do understand what you mean--about how it all looks like we've let ourself go..even when we haven't.


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't been to the gyn lately no, not after a horrific experience getting a smear done. but usually when I've had my abdomen poked and prodded they tell me I'm full of you know what too... Funny thing is I'm going regularly right now, for once...I'm moving soon, so I guess everything will be taken care of by the new doctor. He/she is going to have a tome bigger than the Bible to read...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with the new doc!


----------



## cshelle (Sep 17, 2011)

Bulbie said:


> Does anyone get so bloated they look like they're pregnant? I'm asking because I do, for as long as I've had this illness!


Yes, that would be me. People all the time are saying how many months are you and when are you due. I leave crying. It is so devastating and NOT only when they say that is my stomach hurting like crazy, I also had to have a complete hysterectomy and never was able to have children of my own. So I feel for you.


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

Gosh I'm so sorry honey.







that's so sad... My stomach is hurting today too...And thanks Annie, I'll keep you posted. Two weeks to go now.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, cshelle, that is so sad--what a heartbreak that must be--and made even more difficult because of the bloat and other people's remarks. my heart goes out to you....bulbie-thanks --hope he/she is a great doc--fingers crossed. two weeks to go for you and counting down..


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope so too. Ive had nothing but nightmare doctors up here...Can you believe, when I was first diagnosed, they said to me here take these and you will be cured in two weeks?!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

bulbie--unbelievable--cured in two weeks--if only it were true! just out of curiosity, what did he want you to take??i haven't had much luck with docs either. my first gastro was terrific but unfortunately for me he retired shortly after i saw him. the one i have now keeps telling me to take all the things i've tried before--miralax, amitiza--which, as i first told him--didn't work. so, trying to be a good patient, i tried them again and hey guess what they still don't work..scarlett--yes it's bad isn't it. sorry you're having a bad day. i get that bubbly sound all the time. it's like a washing machine stuck on rinse in there.. hope you feel better soon--stay stong!


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

He wanted me to take colpermin initially, which was ok for the first couple of weeks or so then it just started to aggravate me as you'd expect, and they wanted me to keep on with it. I refused, was given other things, of which I've lost count. Buscopan was one, and last year I was given mebeverine. Obviously nothing has worked. But some years ago I thought well if peppermint is supposed to work then I'll try pure peppermint tea. It still works a treat today, years down the line. I said to doctors is this any use? Of course they said all this herbal rubbish wouldn't do me any good and to keep taking tablets.The tea is disgusting, but it does work, and I can take as many cups as I like as close together as I need, without side effects. So it's good for the really debilitating oh my god I'm having a baby style attacks.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh so glad the peppermint works for you! and yes isn't it just like some of these docs to scoff at that and keep pushing pills instead...they know it all, don't they. i have tried peppermint--various peppermint pills and oh yes the tea. didn't help me but that's just my experience--everybody's different. it has helped many people and there have been some studies done on it with very positive results. glad it's helping you!


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

So what does work for you? I'm curious now!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

lying down with a warm microwaveable heating pad often helps move gas along and relax my colon (spasms). i lie down, try to relax my mind and let go of the thoughts of pain and discomfort, breathe deeply and slowly and put the heating pad on my belly. massaging the colon through the heating pad is good too. start from lower right, follow the colon to the top, all around, back down to the lower left or sometimes i just concentrate on the part the hurts the most--usually the lower left side...love my heating pad...even when it doesn't help with the bloat it is still relaxing. the pad with flax seeds and lavender in it is my favorite. smells so nice. a chocolate-smelling pad would be even better--lol. i can no longer eat chocolate because of relux (boo-hoo) but i still do love that smell.


----------

